
Rash: The Reckless Racket Shell - benwr
https://docs.racket-lang.org/rash/index.html
======
willghatch
Hey, I'm the creator of Rash. I just noticed that this was posted here. This
thread got no traction and zero comments, but I'll post this for the benefit
of... I don't know, people who search through Hacker News history. I think
it's worth noting that while Rash isn't totally stable yet, it's getting
fairly close, and I've been using Rash as my daily-driver shell for most of a
year now. It's a pleasure to script with -- often I start with some commands
that I'll want to run, and dump them verbatim in the script, but then write
the bulk of the scaffolding around them using normal Racket forms. It was
designed with the goal of being convenient for interactive use (IE useful for
those who live in the shell day-to-day like me) as well as being a scripting
language, and bridging the gap from shell scripting to “serious” programming.
Think “scripts to programs”, a phrase of the gradual typing crowd, extended to
be “interactions to scripts to programs”.

